# 1st trip to point turton



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

gday all,

headed to turton for the weekend for a poke around. first time visiting this area and first time fishing from the yak for quite a while. Squid and whiting being the main targets, I plan on checking out the area around magazine bay and towards point souttar. anyone know how the Hardwicke side fishes ?

cheers, leigh


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Also worth having a go for snapper - an old report but a goodie viewtopic.php?f=17&t=22451#p240098
Swamp was on of the first of the SA mob to score a yak based snapper - and in the Point Turton area.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

cheers mate, would be a nice little bonus !


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

I had a kingfish follow my squid jig up to the jetty there in 2009


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

solatree said:


> Also worth having a go for snapper - an old report but a goodie viewtopic.php?f=17&t=22451#p240098
> Swamp was on of the first of the SA mob to score a yak based snapper - and in the Point Turton area.


And on a plastic, nice


----------



## akajimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

waldo said:


> gday all,
> 
> headed to turton for the weekend for a poke around. first time visiting this area and first time fishing from the yak for quite a while. Squid and whiting being the main targets, I plan on checking out the area around magazine bay and towards point souttar. anyone know how the Hardwicke side fishes ?
> 
> cheers, leigh


hi pal paul the name i fish from a kayak to but i fish at night pt turton for kingys but also fish at kliens as well for mulloway to but stansbury and coobowie for squid ect i live on the stansbury rd yorketown i build fishing rods and sell tackle


----------



## snowymacco (Nov 3, 2009)

I'd be interested to know how you went, looking forward to a report. Only just read this post so advice from me probably a little too late. Interested to know how the weather and conditions were, hopefully you get on to some whiting. I've never fished Turton or Hardwicke Bay but I fish Corny Point a lot and if it's anything like there, then whiting should be easy to pick up in the shallows over weed bed/broken bottom, all depends on weather and tides though. Also at night I've fished over the sand on a high tide and picked up whiting in the shallow, inside the weed line, the whiting come in after dark to feed on the bottom, I've used lumo beads just above the hook and try bait with a bit of smell (cockles the best) shine your torch/light on the beads before every cast, I've caught some fish that have inhaled the hook and bead, the bead attracts their interest and increases your catch rate, but I've still fared ok without them. On a calm night it's interesting being out there, you can hear fish splashing about here and there. Berley an option too, but you don't want to attract the pickers, so I usually go without.

akajimmy, I'm surprised about you chasing Kings at Turton, wasn't aware they frequent that area, saying that, this summer I was fishing landbased in the shallows at Corny and thought I saw a small school of big salmon over the sand, they were only about 10 metres from me, I cast to them but they weren't interested in my bait, I wondered if they might have been Kings, they didn't hang around long.

Looking forward to a report after your trip to Turton, hope you get a few.


----------



## snowymacco (Nov 3, 2009)

akajimmy, just a quick one, where do you sell tackle/rods from?


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

only got on the water once, dirty water took squid of the agenda. Got some average sweep and salmon to a kilo. Chatting to a few blokes at the ramp the whiting were hot in shallow water the other side of point Souttar. The area seems to have plenty of options and will definitely get another visit.


----------



## akajimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

snowymacco said:


> akajimmy, just a quick one, where do you sell tackle/rods from?


hi pal i just got message i sell it all from home i am on face book(dolphin cove custom rods) i dont have much but i have some to start 258 stansbury rd yorketown
go to the water tower then past the lake on the right then a paddock then my place if you see chocks out the front is my place


----------



## akajimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

snowymacco said:


> akajimmy, just a quick one, where do you sell tackle/rods from?


0439710827 ask for paul


----------

